# MPI-Adapter



## abccba97 (4 November 2009)

wo bekomm ich sowas her hab schon gegoogelt aber da gibts ja soviele verschiedene versionen unterschiedlicher hersteller.

Was brauch ich da speziell für einen wenn ich nur sps programmieren will bzw kann ich den dann auch verwenden wenn ich über profibus auf auf teilnehmer zugreifen will? kann mich bitte wer aufklären (link zu shop mit vorschlag evtl?) danke im vorraus und hoffe ich bin nich im falschen Bereich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 November 2009)

Was sind denn die sonstigen Anforderungen? Welche Anschlussart PC-seitig soll es denn sein? Seriell, USB oder Ethernet? Steht der Preis oder der Leistungsumfang im Vordergrund?


----------



## abccba97 (4 November 2009)

in erster linie der preis aber wenn ich dann nen adapter von deltalogic anschau weis ich eben nich ob der alle geräte welche wir bei uns in der firma haben auch wirklich unterstützt und ich kann mir nich vorstellen dass die was anderes wie siemens zahlen würden. Bestellt hab ich den laptop mit seriellem was ich von unserem "einkäufer" bekommw weis ich daher nich von demher lieber usb.

Hat Siemens verschiedene Versionen seiner mpi adapter und was sind da die unterschiede`?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 November 2009)

Von Siemens gibt es einen PC-Adapter mit serieller Schnittstelle (kann PB bis 1,5  MBit/s, seriell 19200 kBit/s und 38400 kBit/s, Versorgung über MPI-Schnittstelle, geht somit nicht auf allen PB-Teilnehmern), einen PC-Adapter mit USB-Schnittstelle (kann PB bis 1,5 MBit/s, USB 1.1, Versorgung über MPI-Schnittstelle, geht somit nicht auf allen PB-Teilnehmern), die CP5711 mit USB-Schnittstelle (kann PB bis 12 MBit/s, wird über USB versorgt, kann auch fremdversorgt werden). 
Wenn es alles (MPI+PB+PPI) können soll, dann gibt es von uns den NetLink USB oder den NetLink PRO (Ethernet). Diese Geräte spielen in der CP5711-Leistungsklasse.


----------



## abccba97 (4 November 2009)

Ok also wenn ich das richtig verstehe gibts von Siemens:

MPI Adapter je mit seriellem und mit usb anschluss am PG. Die sind bis auf die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit für die gleichen verwendungszwecke geeignet.
Der würde mir also rein zum programmieren an einer s7 (direktanschluss) reichen. 

und das CP5711 von siemens bzw dieser Netlink von euch brauch ich um von irgendwo am bussystem auf alles zugreifen zu können oder?

Habt ihr von Deltalogic dann auch was wo wie das von Siemens oben über usb nur zum programmieren reicht?

Wie sind da so die Preise für die einzelnen sachen hab auf eurer homepage bzw bei siemens auf anhieb nichts finden können (ich denk nich dass wir firmenrabatt oder so bekommen)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 November 2009)

Preise bei uns: Infos, Nettopreise jeweils auf den Detailseiten am Ende.
Nettopreise bei Siemens: PC-Adapter USB: gute 300,00 Euro, CP 5711: 675,00 Euro


----------



## abccba97 (4 November 2009)

ok danke dir für die infos. Dann geb ich das meinem Betrieb mal so weiter. Mal schauen für was sie sich entscheiden.


----------



## ALBundy (4 März 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den USB / MPI Adaptern aus China gesammelt? Würdet ihr die für den privaten Gebrauch empfehlen? 

http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/92262..._Programming_Cable_PC_MPI_USB_PPI_USB_PPI.jpg


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (4 März 2010)

Hallo ALBundy,

lies dir mal diesen Beitrag durch http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31174

und schau dir den Adapter mal genau an, da steht "SEMIES" daruf..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## ALBundy (4 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hallo ALBundy,
> 
> lies dir mal diesen Beitrag durch http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31174
> 
> ...



Moin MeisterLampe,

also ob da jetzt "SEMIES" oder "HansWurst" auf dem adapter steht, ist mir relativ egal, so lange es funktioniert. Haben die bestimmt extra aus copyright-gründen gemacht...

Danke für den Link, aber werde trotzdem nicht schlauer daraus, vor allem der vorletzte Beitrag dort motiviert mich um so mehr diesen USB/MPI adapter zu holen. 50€ oder 250€ - ist schon ein unterschied...

Ich dachte vllt. gibt es user hier, die schon mal Erfahrungen damit gesammelt haben. Wäre interesssant deren Meinung zu hören.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (5 März 2010)

ALBundy schrieb:


> Haben die bestimmt extra aus copyright-gründen gemacht...


Simatic und S7-300 ist m. W. nach aber auch geschützt.



ALBundy schrieb:


> 50€ oder 250€ - ist schon ein unterschied...


Röhre und Plasma auch...  Selbst wenn es nur für den Privatgebrauch ist, würde ich mir da doch eher was "Gescheites" holen...


----------



## Rudi (10 März 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es nur für den Privatgebrauch ist, würde ich mir da doch eher was "Gescheites" holen...



Interessieren würde es mich aber auch wie das Teil funktioniert.
Evtl. ist da das gleiche drin. Woher der Siemens-Adapter kommt weis sicher auch keiner.


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 März 2010)

hallo,
da ist bestimmt nicht das gleiche drinn, das ist nur ein mpi adapter, kein ppi kein profibus das ding ist bestimmt kein ersatz für den originalen usb pc adapter.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 März 2010)

@Rudi:
Nicht diskutieren. Kaufen und selber testen. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Rudi (11 März 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @Rudi:
> Nicht diskutieren. Kaufen und selber testen. Viel Erfolg.


Ich dachte dafür ist das Forum auch da um Erfahrungen auszutauschen !?
@ Danke lorenz2512


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 März 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich dachte dafür ist das Forum auch da um Erfahrungen auszutauschen !?
> @ Danke lorenz2512


Richtig, aber dazu muss einer die Erfahrung auch machen und dann darüber berichten


----------

